# 

## Elena 177

46 ,       .    . ((
    2      .
       :
+ 13      2.7  3 (    )
+  .  (         )
2   400  (   )
+     .  ..      46. (       )
 1)     ջ    :



                                                         7   19  1999 .



                                         ջ

                              29.12.95
                                                        23.04.97
                                                        23.02.99



                                     .
                                      1999 

2)     ϻ,         ,       ,           .
           ??? =((
  ???

                                                           5  2009 .


                            _____
                          (   )




                                    .
                                    2009

----------


## jila

?

   5  2009   .

----------


## Elena 177

"   ...." =)
  ,   " "  "  2" +    "  ....."
        ,      ?   ....

----------


## jila

-    ),    2 ..,   -         .    :
       2

----------

> ??? =((


   .    ,   .
      .

----------

:Smilie: )

...  ...

----------

5  2009 .




_____
(   )


.
2009

----------

,         .  ,  -     "___"  .   ,   " "  ,          ____.            ,     ,          .

----------

> .


.     "",   .

----------

.   ..  2 ..1  ..       .  .    


  ******
(    19  2005.)
______________ ****
_______________**** 


   ?        ))         ***   " "  ?

----------


## freshmaker

""

 ""  .

----------

))       .

----------


## freshmaker

!
))
    ....
, .....,        , ( )

:
     1.          ,      .....      :
-	...... 100 %   ,   ..... .
2.	     ....


   ...

____

----------

********  19  2005.  

1.      : 
-
-
-

       )) 

 ??

----------


## freshmaker



----------

> ,         .  ,  -     "___"  .   ,   " "  ,          ____.            ,     ,          .


  . 
46  .

----------

.advokat102ru
   11       .

----------


## nadik_19

(2 ),     )))    :Smilie:

----------


## nadik_19

(2 ),     )))    :Smilie:

----------

:

           (    ) -   / .
         -   .

, -,   ,              / ?

 .

----------


## N_shka

,   ,   "    "         ???

----------

> ,   ,   "    "         ???


      :   _____

----------


## svsan

> ???


 ,

----------

-   1    ...... (  ?    ?     2 (   )    ?).     "........" ( )   .  2009. ?   -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## svsan

> 


 2,

----------

.........   -    ?       " 2  14.09.2009.",         ,     ?    ?

----------


## Krohka mel

-        (  ) ??
  "                  ,               ."

----------


## svsan

> (  )


,     ,  , ,

----------

/ /

----------


## Katerina_Dkk

, ,    -          ,  ?       ?

----------


## nadik_19

.    1 .,          4 ,         (  2 ) :Frown:

----------


## svsan

> .   1 .,         4 ,         (  2 )


  7 (1+ 2  +2  )

----------


## nadik_19

! :Big Grin:

----------

, !          312-   ? !

----------


## Tjuwe4ka

,      . ?   :




XXX

-	2009-09-01

 (  ...,   : ...)  :  

1.           30.12.2008  312-
2.      .
3.     .
4.        .

----------


## svsan

> ,      . ?   :


,

----------


## Tjuwe4ka

,  !

----------


## CR DIAM

> , !          312-   ? !


         .         (   ) -    .     -  .  :yes:

----------


## svsan

> -  .


  :Smilie: 
         ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?


 - . :
 "    "  "", ..       ,  :
       ,     ,        .

----------


## wega74ru

!
          ,          .
nata-m3@mail.ru
 ,      25 ,,

----------


## svsan

> ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/misc.php?do=sh...ments&t=231595

----------


## .

> 


      ?

----------


## svsan

> ?

----------


## wega74ru

,     ,     ,      ?

----------


## svsan

> ?


  -

----------

.. ,      ?        2007     (  :    ,  ).           ?      ..             13001?     ..  ,  . .

----------


## svsan

> ?        2007     (  :    ,  ).           ?


   ,  ,         ,    " "



> 13001?

----------


## wega74ru

,     ,         ()   ,      13   ,   14,   ,      ?
        .

----------


## svsan

> ,     ,         ()   ,      13   ,   14,   ,      ?


  13+14,    -  



> .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...67&postcount=4

----------


## wega74ru

13       ?

----------


## wega74ru

13 ,                ,      ,   ?       ?

----------


## wega74ru

,   ,     ?

----------


## wega74ru

.,       ,   ,   ,      13  ?

----------

! , ,    ,   (..     ,      )       ..       ??



  2  22.10.2009 .


 ..

 ?     " "?..

 !

----------


## svsan

,    :   
     ,

----------

, ..  , svsan, !

----------


## mormysh

-  4 ..    ))      :     100%       -  ?     ,          ?  ,  ,    ?

----------

-, .       : "      ..,  ..     .."          ,       :   ?

----------


## svsan

> ,       :   ?


 ,

----------

!
 ,

----------


## Svasti

!       "",  ,    ,         ,      ,  ,     .   ?   -     13001  ?

----------

30.12.2008  312-..          ? - ??

----------


## svsan



----------

)     ..           ,          .       .

:   !

----------


## freshmaker

> 30.12.2008  312-..          ? - ??


 - :yes:

----------

> )
> 
> ...  ...


,

----------


## --

, !  :
1     .  -             .                2009.
*   ,    ?
     -   ?
    ?*
, )))

----------

,  -   ..  :    ,   ..,  .  ( )     .         , ..  ,  .          ...   ..      ,      -    ,         ,  . -   ...   -      ?  ????

----------


## svsan

: ** *..*
      - ,       . - 

   ,         
    ,     :



> *  (     ).*
>  :
> 1.  ()     .
> 2.     +  .
> 3.       13001 ().
> 4.  (    )   .    800 .  .  ,   . .
> 5.  (    )   .    400 .    .
> 6.  ()       .
> 
> ...

----------


## funtik-tops

!     ,   .  : .     ,      (-2).       . :   ,      ,     ,   .           ?

----------

> !     ,   .  : .     ,      (-2).       . :   ,      ,     ,   .           ?



       .
1 .       ,.     ,      .
2 .    ( )        .
   ,      ?

----------

> .
> 1 .       ,.     ,      .
> 2 .    ( )        .
>    ,      ?


2  -       .    .        ?

----------

> 2  -       .


        ?
     ,       ,        .

----------


## funtik-tops

.     ,                      .   
.      .               ()  ,          ,   ,    ,  ,     ,   ,           .
 ?            ?

----------

> ?
>      ,       ,        .


, ,        .

----------

> ?            ?


        . ..        ,

----------


## funtik-tops

> . ..        ,


       ,           .        ,      ,

----------

> ,           .        ,      ,


, ,  ...  ?
     -  (    ,    :Wink: ).    ,   .     ,

----------


## funtik-tops

.       ,     ,       .     . -       ?     .               ?

----------


## funtik-tops

,    (2 ,    50 %  ),          ?   ?

----------

> ,    (2 ,    50 %  ),          ?   ?


  ,        .        ,           ,

----------

> .       ,     ,       .     . -       ?     .               ?


     !
         -   ,             .
  -       -      30  2009 .,       ,          ""   :Wink:    ,       .

----------


## funtik-tops

,       ( )       -312  .    .

----------

> ,       ( )       -312  .    .


    .
:       .
1.       , ,     ,        100 .,      5% ( ).
2.         (  ):
-    
-       3   100 .,    ___ .
-         .   100 ,  .     .    (  /)   ___ ( ,   )     .
-      (,         - %   ).
-         3 ,             ,      
   .
  , 13   14 
 13           ,  14- -  ,       ,   -

----------

,

----------

-    -      , ,     ,   .        .        .            ,       .       ,   ,

----------


## funtik-tops

> .     .    (  /)


   ,          (  ).       ?    10  .





> .


    ( ),  ,    ?





> .            ,       .       ,   ,


    ?

      -        -   ,              ?

----------


## funtik-tops

> .
> :       .
> 1.       , ,     ,        100 .,      5% ( ).
> 2.         (  ):
> -    
> -       3   100 .,    ___ .
> -         .   100 ,  .     .    (  /)   ___ ( ,   )     .
> -      (,         - %   ).
> -         3 ,             ,      
> ...


   ,                       .

----------

> ,                       .


            .        -  ,    . , ,    ,       10.. .  ,           -    :Wink:

----------


## funtik-tops

10000 .   1  2  50%.      (  1)    .  1       ,   .
 ,       2  3   50 % ?   ,   3   5000      ,       2-  3- ..  7500   ?   3-      ,   -       2  3-   50%?

----------

,    5000

----------


## funtik-tops

> ,    5000


           , 100:3=33,33333333.    33,33333333?

----------


## sarakot

> , 100:3=33,33333333.    33,33333333?


  1/3.

----------


## funtik-tops

> 1/3.


    ? 1/3?

----------


## funtik-tops

,         1.   "___.  

:
            ,   
     :
    1.   "___.             
   .
           _________ (  
 ) .
            ,
   ."
    2.  "___.        
:
    ) ____________________________________ - ______  ( ),
         (...   )

----------


## funtik-tops

.                      3 ? 

  :
1. -
2. -  (13001)
3. -  (14001)
4. - / 
5. -  
6. -  
7. -  .
      .

   -   ?  ,    ?

----------


## sarakot

> ?  ,    ?



      +  400 .     ,  .

----------


## funtik-tops

.          -10000  15000 ?      2-   5000 .

----------

> .          -10000  15000 ?      2-   5000 .


    5000,   15000

----------


## funtik-tops

> .
> :       .
> 1.       , ,     ,        100 .,      5% ( ).
> 2.         (  ):
> -    
> -       3   100 .,    ___ .
> -         .   100 ,  .     .    (  /)   ___ ( ,   )     .
> -      (,         - %   ).
> -         3 ,             ,      
> ...


,               ?

----------

,   ,  -     ,  100%

----------


## vetal_xxl

, ,       :                -  ?

----------


## stas

> , ,       :


...     ,  .

----------


## vetal_xxl

)))

----------


## vetal_xxl

, ,  :    (      ) .      46-   +  . ,     .         46-  -  ,    )...    ))))...

----------

> , ,  :    (      ) .      46-   +  . ,     .         46-  -  ,    )...    ))))...


 :
13001 () +  ( )        +   800 . (   );
()         312 ;
   +   400    -.      
()       ;
. 14001  ,  2  :        ,  ,    .
          (  ).
,  ,    ,   .

----------


## funtik-tops

> ,   ,  -     ,  100%


    ,       .

----------

> ,       .


,

----------


## Profreg

> ,       .


      ...   , .

----------


## stas

> ,


  -  .    46-  .

----------


## Profreg

> -  .    46-  .


                  ,      ,   ,     ,                 , *  ,             ,     ,    * ,                    1               .

 :yes:

----------


## stas

*Profreg*,    .    ,   ,     ,     .  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## funtik-tops

> .
> :       .
> 1.       , ,     ,        100 .,      5% ( ).
> 2.         (  ):
> -    
> -       3   100 .,    ___ .
> -         .   100 ,  .     .    (  /)   ___ ( ,   )     .
> -      (,         - %   ).
> -         3 ,             ,      
> ...





> -    -      , ,     ,   .        .        .            ,       .       ,   ,


   .   .   .    .    ,  .
1.   ?(30  ).
2.      .
3.     .
4.   P14001.
5.   -  P14001.
6.  .
7.      . (   . -, ,  P14001,  ).

----------

> -        (  ) ??
>   "                  ,               ."


   ,  .   .   ,    "            "?
   100%

----------


## funtik-tops

,       ,           ?

----------


## sarakot

,      .

----------


## funtik-tops

> ,      .


    !
 ,    ?

----------


## sarakot

> !
>  ,    ?


  .
      ?

----------


## funtik-tops

> .
>       ?


  ,    1/3.           ,   . 
   ,      -         ,      ..  50%.        14-    ?

----------


## sarakot

,        .        ,    .

----------


## funtik-tops

> ,        .        ,    .


       ,    . 
      ( -       ).          ,      14001    .        ,    .

----------


## funtik-tops

,   (   )      vik-kuz@yandex.ru    14001            ,            .

----------


## sarakot

14001      (   ),
 -   ,   ,     .
 ()         .

----------


## funtik-tops

> 14001      (   ),
>  -   ,   ,     .
>  ()         .


,         ?        5000 .,    2-   5000 . ..   10000 .
                ,          , 100 %  ?

----------


## sarakot

?
  ,                 .

----------


## funtik-tops

> ?
>   ,                 .


      ,   . .

----------


## sarakot

> ,   . .


  :Redface:

----------


## funtik-tops

14001       ?

----------


## sarakot

> 14001       ?


    .  ,    .

----------


## funtik-tops

,     2   ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,     2   ?


     ,       (2).

----------


## funtik-tops

> ,       (2).


      (2)        ,    ?

----------


## sarakot

1. - ,   ,    ,        .
2.   :          ?     .

----------


## Natuska

,      ,  2 ?    ?          ? !!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> ,      ,  2 ?    ?          ? !!!


 :     .

----------


## Zhankin

.  ,  -        (800,00)    (400,00)?   :Frown:

----------


## funtik-tops

> .  ,  -        (800,00)    (400,00)?


   ?

1.    - nalog.ru

2.       nalog.ru/rusmap.html

3.      -   :
- /    /
- /   / 
- /    /

3.2     -   :
- /    /
- /   / 
- /    /


   .

----------

